# T3i Shooting Mode Problems - Need Help



## Kwwund (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a t3i (600D) with about 10,000 shutter actuations. No problems until today.

Now, when I dial one shooting mode, the camera uses a different one. When I dial in Av, I get Movie Mode; when I dial M, I get portrait. Three of the dial settings map to Movie; none of the dial settings maps to M or Av so I can't shoot in either mode.

Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2016)

Odd...

Have you tried:

1) reset all settings

2) hard reset (remove battery and leave it out for a couple of minutes, then replace it)


----------



## Kwwund (Aug 30, 2016)

I removed the battery several times, shut the camera on and off, and swore at it - no luck. Then I let the camera sit with the power on for ten minutes and suddenly it was restored to normal. Somehow I don't have great confidence that the problem is resolved, but at least now I can shoot.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2016)

Maybe it got better because it a delayed reaction to swearing at it? 

Any water exposure? That can cause random, intermittent problems. 

Good luck!


----------

